# On antibiotics: is it dangerous to a potential baby to get pregnant now



## Adream (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,
May I ask your opinion please?
I've taken Azithromycin 250mg 4 caps, and the 2 x 400mg tablets of Metronidazole for 5 days. Tomorrow is my last day of taking, but it is also day 4 of my cycle. The doctor said it would be ok to try to get pregnant this month, so long as I'd finished taking the tablets before my bleed.  However, my period came early.
I can't get hold of the doctor.  I'm now concerned that there could be damage to a baby if I try this month, however because I'm 40 I don't want to waste a month trying.
Please would you advise me?
Adream


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Adream,

Sorry not been around to reply. You are fine to ttc this month as the course of antibiotics will be well finished before your window of conception (these drugs do not stay in the body for very long so you will have been rid of them before the egg is released and ready to fertilize)

All the best for ttc   
Maz x


----------

